# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest, plus an interview with Benjamin Selecky



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS. Episode 121 features all the latest news plus an exclusive with Benjamin Selecky of Vampfangs. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it! 
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news/


----------

